# this has me baffled....seriously



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I keep looking at my kato 2-8-2 engine thinking something aint right about it, and I think I MIGHT have found an oopsy


Arent the front trailing wheels and rear trailing wheels on the engine supposed to move freely?? My back ones appeared to be glued down.

I had someone PM me on another train forum stating he had a tender for my engine, then he just fell off the earth after 1 PM back to him.

Go figure. 


anyone have any ideas to unstick the glue?? was gonna run it under scolding hot water, or stick it in the freezer.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a tough one!
Picture of it would help!
Hot water will warp parts!
Cold will not really any help, might just break somewhere it shouldn't!
Dissecting it and very carefully cutting it apart is the safest method!
You can use drops of acetone to help break the bond but it's very possible to still warp, melt or distort parts!


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I can try a get a pic, but theres not really enough that might show up in a picture


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Acetone was my first thought (echoing Sean), but one needs to be careful ... the acetone could react with finish on the wheels or truck.

You might try some Oops, though care with finish is needed there, too.

You could go the mechanical route ... cut and pry into the glue with sharp razor blade, etc.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Acetone is potent stuff, and it attacks most paint and plastics, so it has to be used VERY carefully!

I'd go with TJ's suggestion and go the mechanical route if possible.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I inadvertently discovered a curious property of superglue... it is it's own solvent. I had superglued two plastic parts together, and when I added more superglue to the bond, they fell apart! Go figure. :laugh:

I also agree about using mechanical means of separation rather than acetone. If it will fit, a thin fine track saw works pretty well. you can always drill and install a screw for a new pivot.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Have you considered some sort of penetrating oil?


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

can say I have gone the penetrating oil.


----------

